# Helix HXA-400 MKII 4 Channel German SQ Amplifier Audiotec Fischer (Brax) Mint!



## Catalyx (Oct 13, 2011)

Helix HXA 400 MKII 4 Channel German Sq Amplifier Audiotec Fischer Brax Mint | eBay


Not my auction


----------



## Tnutt19 (Dec 22, 2010)

WOW what a steal of a price for that amp!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Dang what a time for me to be to getting out of the audio game.


----------



## Thewiz666 (Jul 9, 2007)

What's the story with these? It's much newer school than I'm familiar with. Looks nice though... is the price 'that' attractive? Lots of best offers declined.


----------



## Catalyx (Oct 13, 2011)

Thewiz666 said:


> What's the story with these? It's much newer school than I'm familiar with. Looks nice though... is the price 'that' attractive? Lots of best offers declined.


They have very high quality construction and provide super clean power along with looking great. This model is at least 10 years old so being in mint condition is rare and the price is lower than you'd expect for that.


----------

